# "Under Ice" Fishing



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

This looks really cool. They are walking upside down.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

that's cool, but I don't see any fishing going on


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

In one shot the guy was sitting next to the hole with his feet sticking through.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Where did they get the wheel barrow full of mercury?
They're spilling it all over.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

That was awesome!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Very cool. Must have had positive buoyancy? Wonder if blood rushes to your head when you're underwater like that. I'm thinking it's not to bad as I spent a lot of time swimming and really never noticed it.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Where did they get the wheel barrow full of mercury?
> They're spilling it all over.


When he spilt the mercury the wheel barrow became lighter? :blink:


----------

